# Sadie kidded last up Sweet Pea 132



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

YES I have 4 does due all around the end of this month :hair: 

Ziva day 135 is a second freshener 3 year old - had triplets as a FF (is one of quads herself)
Bred to two bucks so kids will just be pets most likely (I have people wanting pet goats)

Angie day 133 - third freshener 4 year old (she had a year off last year). looking like triplets!! SO excited about this breeding to Phoenix Rising Knight Rider *S *M!!!!! Only taking reservations on possible bucks if her udder is good enough. One doe will be retained and I have a reservation for the second doe.

Flash Point day 130 - this will be her first freshening. She is Angie's granddaugher and I love her a lot and Im so hoping I have Ashely here when she kids! She is bred to my buck End of The Line WithMyBootsOn - Boots was sold to a lady out in Washington state so these are his only kids for me. 

Sadie day 127 - third freshening 4 year old - she is just a gorgeous little doe and I hope she gives me a blue eyed buck to retain before I sell her  she and the rest of the herd dont get along, she gets pushed around A LOT! Ive had her over a year now and she still hasnt integrated into the herd  so I worry about her a ton. But so far she looks healthy and happy enough. Sadie is bred to Irish Whisper Puff Daddy.


I will updated with pictures when I get them. Its not easy to do with my work schedule but I will try. I also need to shave udders.....yeah Im way behind


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Hopefully they'll all go right on schedule and won't stress ya... too much! :laugh: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Good luck!!! Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpink for you! :thumb: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Hope you get the :kidder: and :kidblue: kids you are hopping for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Happy Kidding..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Yikes, looks like we'll be seeing a lot of kids the end of the month. My first is due February 29th. I know another girl on here with a doe due the same day as well. Looking forward to eventual photos!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Hm.. looks like I may be shavings udders and taking pics when I'm down there? he he he! :laugh: Cant wait!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

yeah probably because cleaning out the barn is more my main priority on the first nice day I have off!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Well I can't wait to see pics! Stacey you have beautiful does and I can't wait to see the kids!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

I can't wait to see your girls and their babies!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

I hope and pray all goes well for your girls this kidding season Stacey! I can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Cleaning out the barn is work..... :help: :doh: but... is a good priority especially when... new babies are arriving... :wink: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

So exciting! I like it better when they all go around the same time but mine are pretty staggered this year. Hope all goes smoothly for ya!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

thanks guys  Im running on 4 hours of sleep and Im back at it again tomorrow at 6am so yeah needless to say still no pictures (I havent even been out in the barn at all today, my mom was kind enough to feed them for me)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Wow... so very busy.... :hug: I hope you can catch up with things soon. Sounds like you need a vacation..... :doh: :help: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

:hug: Just worry about catching up on some sleep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

I agree! Glad Ashley will be there to help you soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

got pictures tonight -- Im really tired though so probaly will have to wait till tomorrow to show them off.

Pulled a muscle or two in my upper back so Im laying in bed with a heating pad -grrr oh well it will be fine.

goats are doing just fine, they didnt seem to care that they hadnt seen me in over a day -- just wanted to be fed. Glad to know my crazy hectic life isnt bothering them one bit


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

If one of them has twin boyz will you name them Pauly D and Vinnie? Maybe Ron and The Situation? I think about you any time i hear about Jersey Shore and wonder how many people really are like that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

oh my goodness! ick! NO!!!

NO people around here are totally not like that *shivers*


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

HAHAHA I think I would get along with 1/2 of them but not all of them. It is pretty funny that almost noone on the east coast likes them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

:laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Oh Stacey you know we are just like the people o that show and I am one of the Housewifes of New Jersey. :wink: :GAAH: I can't stand either show. Funny how many think that is how it is for the whole state.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Oh Logan I can totally see you as a house wife or maybe a Mob wife........and still a goat owner LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 135 Angie day 133 FlashPoint Day 130 &Sadie Day*

Photos found here
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 089&type=1


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 138 Angie day 136 FlashPoint Day 133 &Sadie Day*

They all look great! Sweet Pea sure is wide...and deep! :shocked: Can't wait for babies!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 138 Angie day 136 FlashPoint Day 133 &Sadie Day*

You talking about Sweet Pea or Ziva? because Sweet Pea isnt that wide just yet and she always looks that deep


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 138 Angie day 136 FlashPoint Day 133 &Sadie Day*

Oh I guess I was looking at both of them...they look similar! Does Sweet Pea hide her pregnancy pretty well...being so deep like that or does she get bigger? :shocked: :laugh: ...don't tell her I said that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 138 Angie day 136 FlashPoint Day 133 &Sadie Day*

well beings Sweet Pea has had quads and triplets twice each she does show a bit. Usually by now she is showing a bit more so Im thinking maybe only twins this time for her. Which would be a super shocker but it was a junior buck I used for breeding this year. 
this was her last year a little less then a month before kidding triplets https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... =3&theater

And yes Ziva looks a ton like her mom


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 138 Angie day 136 FlashPoint Day 133 &Sadie Day*

They're both beautiful girls!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 141 Angie day 139 FlashPoint Day 136 &Sadie Day*

Ziva is on day 141 still has nice hard rock ligs
Angie day 139 - her ligs are lower and the area around them is softer. Not a large udder which is concerning since she looks HUGE 
Flash Point - 136 - nice udder forming 
Sadie - 133 would like to see a larger udder on her but hopefully once its shaved I will see that its bigger then it looks now

Im feeling a bit better since I got the kidding stall cleaned out and part of the main barn. I ran out of daylight and have 2/3 left to do but hopefully in the morning or it wont get done before Thursday 

For those who havent seen this is my breeding line up for this year
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=25411


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 141 Angie day 139 FlashPoint Day 136 &Sadie Day*

Looking great..... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

Well Ziva is up first by the days but because Angie has pregnancy toxemia the vet and I decided it was best to induce her to save her and the kids while she is strong enough to go through labor (and hopefully reduce the need for a C-section)

Ziva is hanging in there and progressing as any normal goat should.

Angie was induced at 5:30pm last night after receiving lots of meds but is still not interested in eating. Her tiny udder is starting to fill, her babies have dropped and ligaments are lower. Babies tomorrow night or sometime Saturday are expected. I will probably have to pull and bottle feed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

:hug: Sorry to hear that. I hope all goes well! ray:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

Wow, REALLY pulling for you. I hope it all goes as planned and babies are strong, and mamma makes a huge bounce back and recovery. I think you have a great chance since you are being so proactive and taking care of things BEFORE they are at crisis level. You are so very knowledgeable and whatever happens your goats are so very well taken care of.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

:hug: ray: :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

ligaments almost gone and her udder continues to fill -- but I can still basically hold it in my hand so its nothing to speak off especially for how large she is and this being her third freshening.

Ashley is here and Im happy that she will be in good hands while Im at work tomorrow. She will keep you informed if anything changes during the day tomorrow Im sure.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

I'm sure your happy to have Ashley there with you! I hope everything goes well..... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

Ashley and I go way back  well like 4 years 

I met Ashley when I purchased Angie from her ---- so yeah she is special to both of us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

All 3 of you are in my prayers. :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

That is so sweet of Ashley to help out.... :thumb: :hi5: :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

The race is on -- Ziva on day 145 has no ligaments and is having mild contractions. Angie who is on day 143 and induced 48 hours ago has no ligaments and is mildly contracting.......exciting night ahead? I think so


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

Well tonight I pray you are blessed with text book deliveries and many happy babies and moms. I think Ziva will go first.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

:help: :laugh:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

Oh wow, praying for a good night! You're so lucky to have a friend to kid with!!
Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

Ziva is contracting consistently now nothing to strong yet though. Probably a few more hours.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

Hoping for healthy mom and kids and easy kidding! ray:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ziva Day 144 Angie day 142 FlashPoint Day 139 &Sadie Day*

oooooooooo keep us posted!! And post pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva*

nothing really to post -- will post pictures of any kids born though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva*

:dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva*

Good company; happy kidding!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva*

Keep us updated! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva*

angie getting more IV fluids
[attachment=1:1ouajujy]IMG_0088.JPG[/attachment:1ouajujy]

Ziva being uncomfortable
[attachment=0:1ouajujy]IMG_0084.JPG[/attachment:1ouajujy]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva*

Poor girl I hope all goes well.....


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva pictures posted*

Hope all goes well with the two deliveries you will have soon. Cant wait to see all the pretty babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva pictures posted*

angie has decided to start contracting but Ziva is still ahead. No sleep for the weary


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva pictures posted*

oh man.....have a good night! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on for Angie and Ziva pictures posted*

Scratch that BOTH are pushing and Angie has a kid in position


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

both kidded -- ive been up for 24 hours and need sleep. Pictures posted on my Facebook fan page link in signature.

:ZZZ:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

 Finally! Congrats, I see 2 bucks, but but maybe 1 other?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

Angie: 2bucks
Ziva: 2 does and 1 buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

Congrats!!!! :stars: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

A big congrats.... :thumb: :hi5: :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

We induced Flash Point due to my work schedule and Ashley needing to leave Tues or Wednesday. So babies come monday or tuesday for Flash Point 

Im going to work on pictures now and post in the announcements section


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

going to look for them!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

Congrats on the kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*



> We induced Flash Point due to my work schedule and Ashley needing to leave Tues or Wednesday. So babies come monday or tuesday for Flash Point


 Happy Kidding.. :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Ziva and Angie kidded! Flash Point day 141 Sadie day 13*

I'm so glad those two kiddings went well! Crossing fingers Flash Point goes smoothly.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flash Point day 142 Sadie day 139*

Flash Points ligaments are loosening and her udder is filling nicely.

I will check her around 9 when I feed the boys to see how she is progressing but I dont think babies tonight. I hope not, I need more time to figure out a new kidding pen area.

These will be the first official Boots babies so Im really excited.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Flash Point day 142 Sadie day 139*

Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

Flash Point kidded twin does one looks like her and is polled and one is all red

polled doeling will be forsale and red doeling is retained

Sadie up next due on sat 

Sweet Pea is on day 128


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

Congrats! I'm glad everything went well. How is Angie doing?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

I just saw the pics of the kids and some of the birth on FB - GREAT pictures and cute kids. Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

:stars: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

Cool beans!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*



Ducklady said:


> Congrats! I'm glad everything went well. How is Angie doing?


Angie is doing better -- each day she has a moment when she eats really good. Just need to keep doing what Ive been doing which is calcium and Bcomplex/B12 to keep her going til her body gets right again.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

Glad to hear that. Lucky for her she is in good hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

Great news to hear... :thumb: :hi5: ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Flash Point Kidded Sadie day 140 Sweet Pea 128*

That is great to hear! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if its not one goat its another!

Angie gets "better" And Flash Point gets sick with pneumonia. I get her better and Sadie kids and one is beyond tiny to itty bitty and is requiring around the clock care!


Next up (and after a couple week break hopefully) Sweet Pea who is on day 132. 

i took a picture of her but I have to find it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are having a rough kidding season... :hug: hope all gose well with Sweet Pea...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Stacey you are definitely staying busy! I hope and pray all turns out well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Prayers sent..... ray:


----------

